# Maggie&Houdini



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's the video of Maggs & Hootie


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

So cute!!!!! What fun they seem to be having.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah they are! I think Maggie was egging Houdini on....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Awesome... I liked the ending, when Maggie looks at Hootie and then he just looks around and left like "OK, then, I get it, enough is enough..."


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> Yeah they are! I think Maggie was egging Houdini on....


Hootie needs to be egged on....If not then he would sleep the day away......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Hootie needs to be egged on....If not then he would sleep the day away......


It really makes me anxious to see how Samson and CosMoses will interact together....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Cute video. They play well together. Do the other 2 play the same way?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice. You can tell maggs is the alpha doggie.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm not sure which one is darker in colour but beautiful...both dogs are cute! Thanxs for sharing!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> I'm not sure which one is darker in colour but beautiful...both dogs are cute! Thanxs for sharing!


Houdini is alot darker than Maggie.....


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Change the color of the dogs a bit and that could be Tabitha and Magic! Thanks for the cool videos you have been posting. The "You Tube" tag is really adding a nice dimension to the forum!


----------

